# New background



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Bought some gold 'glossy' paper and cut it down to use as my background, thought it would look nice since I have a gold spilo. I like how it looks, but its reflective, this will be ok right? Here is a 1/2 ass pic.

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/906177603


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice backround!! 2 things though..

1)It'll reflect too much lighting which your fish may feel uneasy about. 
2) The reflection of himself may cause him to attack the glass more freequently or keep him company.

BTW: NIce Spilo!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That looks really cool do you think your spilo likes it?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i like it ..very nice choice gio


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Keep us posted!! I'd like to know which of the 2 I mentioned would happen, or if either one will happen. Thanks!!


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

So far so good, I haven't noticed him acting different in any way, so I guess all is well which makes me :smile: ..the background makes him look purty


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

can you take more pic in different angles..thanks


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Sure..ill do it later tonight, off to work now :sad:


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i think it looks creative, but it could get stressed........ who knows


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It's like poster board that's reflective almost like it's foil covered right?
I tried the same stuff but silver with my Rhom and it drove him crazy . I'm using black laminated poster board on two sided of the tank and seems to be great.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

The sides of the tank are mirrored, and thats never bothered him, I don't think he minds, but its only been 2 days or so. Here's 2 other pics I just took.

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/615963665

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/121244144


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i think it looks cool i would keep it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NICE!!! Im for it Gio!! Glad hes not stressing or going crazy!!


----------

